# what color scheme for camo can am?!



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

just recently traded my 08 brute 750I with some boot for a 2013 can am 1000 xmr camo edition . i like the camo and i am thinking of a red accent color to go with it. but i am not to sure how its gonna look. i know it is mine and i can do what i please. but if i do this i want it to look good and be a eye catcher leaving it as is i wont mind either i just want something unique to me. what is your opinion on the color scheme camo with red accent or a red orange color?.

if yall have pics of a camo red combo post them any ideas will help. I can but i cant picture it in my head.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I like red


----------



## BuscoKawi750I4x4 (Apr 22, 2014)

i like red as well. i did a little photo shop on red accent with the camo looks pretty cool to me. but my buddy has a red 800 max and he wants to trade me but i know my camo is worth a pretty penny at least 3k new from can am if i wanted to sell them.


----------

